# New Amtrak locos



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

http://www.stltoday.com/news/nation...cle_bef25684-5f15-5fdc-9193-afc628ee3428.html


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

I just read this. Seems cool. Can't get the website to load on my smartphone to see pics of the locos. I'll check them out this evening at home.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Intresting, they are also pondering ( it might be a done deal) , high speed locos for the northeast corridor. It was on the news over here a month or so ago.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

I just learned over the weekend, that my "backyard area" for railfanning (Charlotte NC to Salisbury NC) is getting a double main from city to city!!! WooHOO!


----------

